# New and looking for lots of info.



## SUKS2BU (Nov 28, 2014)

Like I put in the title I am looking for info and advice.  I'm sure I will be looking for advice on my first cycle after I read up on whats already been posted.  Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Greedy (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome bud! Yeah if you have any questions go ahead and ask, we're all here to help. Kinda.


----------



## Riles (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome. There are alot of seasoned Vets here and a wealth of knowledge as well.


----------



## brazey (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone I hope to be ready to ask soon.


----------



## jas101 (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome bro.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

